# me and my big mouth.



## kirk (3 Jan 2014)

Hi all just when I tell everyone that i have got rid of the algae it's making a return. Four different types,  the one I'm not 100 percent  certain on is this one.  is it blue green?  cheers Kirk. 


   also noticed white spots on wood.  Eerrrr


----------



## stu_ (3 Jan 2014)

Hi
certainly looks like BGA.
Any sunlight hitting the tank, now the sun is lower ? 
Not that we've seen much sun here lately, pretty sure i saw an Ark earlier


----------



## kirk (3 Jan 2014)

A little yes and I was thinking the same thing. Only a bit shining through gaps in the blind. Your theory could be spot on as I've only had this problem since late autumn  if there are arks around please tell Noah and his Mrs not to put any wasps on board we don't need them  were tewkesbury on sea again here.


----------



## plantbrain (3 Jan 2014)

Shrimp will help, but clean and peroxide, EM but that's an issue in the UK, which is to say, a good thing in the overall scope of things.


----------



## kirk (3 Jan 2014)

All being well I have, some crs arriving tommorrow, I will be blacking out when they arrive to let them settle after there trip with pat and jess. The tank has been shrimp free for weeks whilst lowering the Tds. Any idea what the white spots maybe. The only thing in the tank currently is pink rams horns and 7  tiny green tetras  . I did have a Google but only came up with conflicting opinions. Cheers Kirk.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (3 Jan 2014)

I found the best cure to combat Cyanobacteria was to increase KNO3. Poor flow could also be a contributing factor. As for the white spots! I had similar when I had Nerite Snails, I notice you keep Ramshorns. Possibly eggs?


----------



## stu_ (3 Jan 2014)

kirk said:


> A little yes and I was thinking the same thing. Only a bit shining through gaps in the blind. Your theory could be spot on as I've only had this problem since late autumn .


Far from being expert in these things, but the one & only time, i've had BGA was from late autumn when i noticed the setting sun would hit the tank differently



kirk said:


> were tewkesbury on sea again here.


Thought you might be.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2014)

Hi all,
Definitely Cyanobacteria, syphon it out and have a filter clean.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (4 Jan 2014)

Cheers Darrel, pipes filter all cleaned also manually removed what I could see with a 30 percent change ro, last night,  I've even moved the light away from Water a further 8" the lights that high we will be needing no light on In the lounge this evening  thanks all of you.


----------



## Rob P (4 Jan 2014)

Quetzalcoatl said:


> As for the white spots! I had similar when I had Nerite Snails, I notice you keep Ramshorns. Possibly eggs?



Same here. No ramshorns but nerites. Tiny white spots mindst...


----------



## Andy D (4 Jan 2014)

Looks like Nerite eggs. Ramshorns are laid in clusters.


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2014)

I'll look these nerites up. Haven't put any in or seen any but they could be some stealth laying at night


----------



## Julian (14 Jan 2014)

I've done lots of reading today, lots of conflicting information regarding this, I'm hoping someone could help clear things up for my self an the OP.

I've decided to totally disregard my testing kits as it's abundantly clear that they are about as accurate as my Parkinsons-ridden Grandmother with a sniper rifle.

It looks as though raising KNO3 is the best way to get rid of it, but what about KH2PO4 - Phosphate, right? This is where the conflict begins because I've read that I need to lower them, others say I need to raise them?!

I had a bag of Purigen that is supposed to help get rid of the Cyanobacteria, but I used bleach that had perfume to 'recharge' it. Even after soaking it for a week, changing the water every day, it still smelled of the stuff so I threw it in the bin


----------



## plantbrain (16 Jan 2014)

KNO3 mostly, PO4 is somewhat independent.

I think for mild/most cases, folks can siphon and fluff the stuff off. 
Then water change, then maybe a general H2O2 treatment, then dose the KNO3 and add more KNO3 from then on.

I have BGA in my 120 Gallon Dutch tank, but it's below the gravel line and it stays there.

Most algae are that way, present, but not a management issue.
A pack of shrimp will also keep the fine needle/frond plants cleaner.
Small snails will also/in conjunction with shrimp.


----------

